# BERLIN | Frankfurter Allee 135 | 70m | 17 fl | U/C



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

*Frankfurter Allee 135* | Lichtenberg | 70m | 17fl | Prep


Architects Website

Developers Website


*Project Facts*

- Architects: Baumschlager Eberle Architekten 
- Developer: Howoge Wohnungsbaugesellschaft mbH
- Usage: 251 Apartments, Office Tower
- Usable Floor Space: 34.075sqm
- Floors: 17
- Height: 70m
- Schedule: 2018 - 2020


*Rendering*









(c)Baumschlager Eberle Architekten 


*Recent Pictures*

The area in 2016



Ludi said:


> Mal aktuelle Eindrücke vom Areal. Hier tut sich noch rein gar nichts.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

12.04.18

Preparatory work on the plot started with the removal of the old fountain.









Picture by Johannes007[/CENTER]


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

25.05.18

A slightly different visu is to be seen on the plot. 
Around the area there is now a fence and preparatory works started.









Picture by BeenTrillBerlin[/CENTER]


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

28.05.18

A recent picture of the plot.









picture by guruz


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

29.01.19


















pictures by BeenTrillBerlin


----------



## Keystonegroup (Jan 31, 2019)

*Very nice post*

Really very nice post and also very informative too. Thanks for sharing here a useful article.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

There are finally some high resolution renderings on the HOWOGE website.










More detailed shot.










Residential buildings.


















(c)Baumschlager Eberle Architekten


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

pictures by Johannes007


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

19.06.19

pictures bei Baufortschritt Berlin, on Facebook




































pictures bei Baufortschritt Berlin, on Facebook


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Good progress to be seen here.



BeenTrillBerlin said:


> Hier auch mal wieder ein Update. Mittlerweile hat man schon ein paar Meter in die Höhe geschafft.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

10.12.19



dubaibobby said:


> Update
> 10.12.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

pictures by BeenTrillBerlin


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

pictures by BeenTrillBerlin


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

9th floor u/c ... 9 more to go.
17 floors in the title is incorrect.



dubaibobby said:


> Update heute
> 
> Mittlerweile ist man doch deutlich über der Traufhöhe und es geht offensichtlich recht zügig in die Höhe, schließlich will man bis Sommer nächsten Jahres fertig sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

my pictures


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

*
























*
pictures by dubaibobby


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Final Height reached.













































pictures by BeenTrillBerlin


----------

